# Microchip?



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

I was reading heartbreaking stories of lost birds and the thought of it terrifies me! I don't know if this is the correct place to ask but can you have a cockatiel micro-chipped? Or is a leg band the only means of identification? Frisbee doesn't have a band, could I have one put on him?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That would be something to ask the vet...I know my vet doesn't microchip birds because the needle to do so is so big (they did my dog when she was under for her spay.) 

As to the leg band...if the bird wasn't banded as a baby, its really hard to do so later. You'd only be able to band with an open band and those can be dangerous to birds. I've always removed my bands. The best way to prevent loss is to be super vigilant with our babies. I know they sell GPS trackers for dogs, wander if they do for birds as well?


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

It's hard to microchip cockatiels because of their small size--some cockatiels are irritated constantly by the chip, and will pluck or mutilate themselves at the implant site. Larger birds seem to handle it better than smaller birds.

Other sites recommend taking photos from all angles so you have reference to what your bird looks like, recordings of any unique calls your bird sings, and tattooing (birds need to be sedated to be tattooed, so most said it was something they'd do only if the bird already needed to go under for something else). Open bands are rarely recommended because of their danger--so far as I know, they're usually only put on while crossing country lines to satisfy exotic animal laws.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

My larger birds are all microchipped, even though some are banded, as well. In no case was it even seemingly more traumatic than the restraint for exam and nail clipping (was actually done at the same time and they shook off and never looked back). No swelling, no infection, no plucking, not even resentment of the vet that performed the procedure.

I guess I just got lucky in that my birds experienced no complications. I have heard stories to the contrary; however, my vet tells me that she hasn't ever personally had a bird suffer complications from the procedure. The smallest bird she will chip is a cockatiel, but, quite frankly, would someone even scan a found cockatiel for one? Probably not. Most people (and probably most vets) won't do that to a bird that size. I didn't. Our cockatiel remains banded only, not chipped (although if they start making that smaller and easier to do on a small bird I will definitely consider it). 

Having some of my parrots (and all my dogs) microchipped does give me some measure of comfort that I can prove ownership of my larger birds in the event I ever had to (what about a natural disaster where animals are rescued and dispersed to different centers? Sad to say but African Greys all look a LOT alike). I'd talk to your vet about it. Different vets have differing views on the matter. I followed my vet's recommendation and, for today, I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

I asked my vet about this before but was told tiels are not big enough to be chipped and that only large parrots could get them :/ but as long as you are extra careful no doors are kept open or the Frisbee is on a harness i think you should be okay


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

yea I figured they were probably too small to put a chip in but I just thought maybe there was some type of new one.. I've been thinking about getting a harness or flight suit so I could take him outside. I tried taking him outside with me in his small cage but he got very upset so I promptly took him back in. Thank everyone for answering, I just wanted to know I'd there were any methods of identification that I wasn't aware of..


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Technology keeps advancing maybe if enough people want them they will eventually make smaller chips  that would be great! And my birds love their flight suits


----------

